# P229 in Galco Triton kydex holster



## rjinga (Jun 24, 2012)

I got this on Monday. So far, I like it!







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## rjinga (Jun 24, 2012)

UPDATE: I still like the holster except for one issue - it rides so low that I have to work my fingers around the band of my pants to get a full grip. Does anyone know of/have one that holds the gun a little higher?


----------

